# Seriously Considering A Porta-bote



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Took the whole clan to the Denver RV / Boat show today. After finding the Outbacks, drooling, then dropping off Rocky Mountain Rally fliers, we went boat shopping. We were looking for the canoes, but none were to be found.

What we did run into is Porta-bote.. They make folding boats out or polypropylene. They appear to be just what we are looking for.

1. Easy to haul (they fold up like a surfboard).
2. Lightweight (the 12' model is 69 pounds).
3. 5 person capacity (yes, the 12' model)
4. Warranty (10 years, and the company says they have never had a claim)
5. Three bench seats (yes)

The show price of $1499 includes free shipping, free wheels, and free oars. While we were listening and asking questions, an elderly couple walked up and said, "these are great boats...blah blah blah, and we are selling ours." I stepped away and visited with the couple and they are selling because their kids have moved away and they don't go boating anymore. Here is what he is selling:

2002 12' Porta-bote
He says he used it 5 times in 4 years.
Includes 6 HP electric outboard with new battery
Includes cover for travel, three benches, oars

He is asking $900. The warranty does not transfer to the second owner. We are going to see it tomorrow, but if you all don't talk me out of it and it appears to have been used 5 times, it will be a tough deal to pass up. True, no warranty, but the salesman told us the company has not had a warranty claim on 50,000+ boats sold. He also showed me a Newsweek / Business Week article where the company claimed the same thing. Seems highly unlikely, though.

The Porta-bote website is very lame, but the information and boat specifications are convincing.

Anyone own a Porta-bote or had the opportunity to take a ride in one?

Thanks, Randy


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

very interesting concept. never seen anything like it before. for that price, I would definately be interested as well. seems like you found a deal that would be hard to pass up. I will also be interested to hear what any owners of one of these might have to say.

scott


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

The Porta-Botes selling on E-Bay are going for a bit more than the deal your considering. I've been monitoring sales hoping to find one in my area, but so far no luck. These things are pretty indistructable so I wouldn't worry too much about repairs. Even the ten year old "botes" seem to sell pretty good.
Cheers,
lawrence


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I say GO FOR IT. Looks like a great solution for people with trailers. If I didn't already have my canoe, I would probably get one of these.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Pretty amazing. Just make sure it's porta-bote and not porta-sub.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Randy, That sounds like a great deal. If you do get one, let us know your experience. We were looking at the same kind of thing.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Go for it Randy
Sounds like a pretty good price









Don


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a port-a-bote !

I have owned one for @ 5 years, I really like it and have no complaints. One thing you might check is to see if it has plastic seats. The original boats had plywood seats that were very heavy. They switched to molded plastic seats about a year after I bought mine. I upgraded to the plastic seat and do not regret it.

You might do a search, I know there have been other discussions in this forum.

I have the 12 ft model and have primarily used it on inland lakes in Michigan. I have a 6 hp Johnson that really moves the boat around well with my Wife, daughter and I.

The boat is very stable a couple of years ago I went out by myself and tried to tip it over by turning as sharp as I could at full speed. Full speed with the 6 hp Johnson @ 12 or 13 mph give or take a little.

Hope this helps ! Let me know if you have any other questions.

Keith


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this. We have been looking at boat options (e.g. canoes) but this idea looks great. I looked through their website and ordered a "pricing package", but I'll start looking elsewhere, EBay now.

Doug


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

PureDrifting found this a year or so ago. I think he was going to build it, but not sure he ever did. Looks like a pretty decent way to carry it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy, looks pretty cool.

My wife was thinking of an inflatable boat. Looked at them on the same web page. Fully oufitted for a package price of about $600. Sun shade runs a little higher. Hmmmm, maybe next year.

This year, however, we did buy a cheap inflatable raft with two oars that holds up to 650 puunds. Got it at academy. "O'rageous" 10 foot, I think. Gonna try it out this summer to see how it works.

Then maybe the bigger ones with the small trolling motor next year.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We went and saw the Porta-bote that was for sale here locally. It was fine, just a little too used for us. It turned out to be a 2000, not a 2002 like I thought. Instead of being used 5 times, it looked like it had been used maybe 5 times per year. After looking at everything, the $900 asking price felt like neither a good deal or a bad deal. We talked it over for 15 minutes before deciding to get a new 2006 Porta-bote in the color we want and the 10-year warranty instead. We called the salesman back at the Denver RV and Boat show and placed our order.

Here was the deal we got at the RV show:

2006 12' Porta-bote in dark aluminum grey ($1,499 show price, $1,995 regular)
Porta-Dolly III (included free, regularly $199 on sale, $279 from factory)
One pair oars and locks (included free, regularly $99 on sale, $159 from factory)
EZ Boat Opener (included free, $36 from factory)
Freight (included free, $98 regularly)
TOTAL PRICE: $1,499.

Here are some photos of the aluminum color boat I found online. We are very excited.

Randy

Porta-bote side

Porta-bote back

Lake cruising

Porta-bote lakeside


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats! Post some pix on your first outing.


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congrat's,

You made a great selection ! I sam sure you will get many year of enjoyment out of the boat.

I like the color, they only had one choice when I bought mine.

Keith


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have been intriqued by the PortBoats for some time. I may have to add that to the list of someday things!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
I thought the Porta-Boats were neat, but I always wondered about leaking, etc. There's a factory/wholesale/retail company nearby me that will deliver different kind of boats, accessories, all kinda stuff, even floating docks, pool tables, etc.
It's www.directboats.com. I was considering a purchase when I lived in a house on a private lake, before I moved last December. Prices were good, and delivered right to your home.
Darlene action


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

McBeth said:


> I have a port-a-bote !
> 
> I have owned one for @ 5 years, I really like it and have no complaints. One thing you might check is to see if it has plastic seats. The original boats had plywood seats that were very heavy. They switched to molded plastic seats about a year after I bought mine. I upgraded to the plastic seat and do not regret it.
> 
> ...


Keith - How do you transport it? I see in their brochures that some people carry them on the side of their TT with brackets.

Doug


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Doug,

I transport the porta-bote on top of the Explorer.

I have a Yamika roof rack. I use heavy duty bungy cords to secure it from side to side and then tie the front to bumper.

The boat weights @ 70 lbs, I can lift it and load it myself. The prefered way is for DW and I to take each end. I lift the front on to the rack then walk aft holding the boat in place. I then lift the rear of the boat onto the rack and push it into place.

Keith


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

McBeth said:


> Doug,
> 
> I transport the porta-bote on top of the Explorer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip here. I guess I'll look at some type of rack system for the F150. I like the idea of putting on roof and tying to front bumper.

Anyone have any suggestions for a rack type setup on a F150?

Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

That's a neat looking rig. I've considered the inflatables but the good ones are very expensive. Congrats


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Great deal Randy,
I got one at the Atlanta show but havent put it in the water yet,It cost about 1600 with a canopy,wheels and sitting at my house. I think it will be a blast,dave


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yes, we got confirmation in the mail yesterday that our Porta-bote will be shipped on March 30. Not knowing if I got a good deal at the boat show, I went to Cabelas and configured my bote, including oars and locks, the porta-dolly III, and shipping. Before shipping charges from Cabelas the total is $1,785. The show price was $1,499 including shipping. That is $286 savings before shipping is added. Figure a low $50 to ship and I did good!









I have learned plenty about these botes on the Yahoo Porta-bote group. We are talking outboards now and I am learning all about prop pitch and boating at elevation.









Randy


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for the input on this thread.

We just purchased the 14' model today and they said they could get it delivered to our house prior to our first camping trip on April 1 week! We also got the 9.8hp Nissan engine to go with it.

Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

kymont said:


> We also got the 9.8hp Nissan engine to go with it.
> [snapback]91841[/snapback]​


Wow...you got the largest motor available (an 81-pound 9.8 HP outboard) for the largest Porta-bote available.







Be sure to join the Yahoo Porta-bote group.

I checked in on the Porta-bote group and all that is recommended for the 12' botes is the 6 HP 55-pound outboard. I would prefer the 3.5 HP outboard mostly for it's light weight, but I am being told I won't like the performance when loaded with family and gear.

So for now, we'll let the kids row with the oars.









Randy


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah .. guess I went "overboard"







But, as you said - with family and gear and the larger, heavier boat - I sill wanted to be able to move around well. When the family is not in the boat with with me (fat chance huh) I should really be able to fly!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

kymont said:


> I should really be able to fly! [snapback]91867[/snapback]​


With that outboard I am thinking you could possibly ski behind your bote!

Randy


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

With that outboard I am thinking you could possibly ski behind your bote!

If I got behind that boat, I'd drag it down. Might be fun to try a boogie board with the kids though.

Doug


----------

